# Las /los /l@s /los(as) (Equidad de género)



## Antonnio

Hola, que tal... hace un momento estaba recordando las innovaciones en el lenguaje de la política del presidente de México V.Fox quien repentinamente usa dobles artículos >masculino, femenino<  (cosa no acostumbrada) para casi todos los sustantivos que se refieren a las personas y en un principio era común oír en sus discursos:

Los ciudadanos y las ciudadanas
Los niños y las niñas
Los diputados y las diputadas

Pero ahora ya acortó del siguiente modo:

Las y los ciudadanos
Las y los niños
Las y los diputados
aunque a veces se le olvida y sólo usa el masculino (¿la fuerza de la costumbre?)

También se oye hablar de "gobernanta" (ya aceptada por la RAE), jueza... me parece que sería mejor decir: "la gobernante" "la juez" o es que ¿llegará a decirse "soldada"?... ¿creen que es parte de la evolución del idioma? ¿una moda pasajera? ¿en sus respectivos países se usan estas dobles formas por los políticos? ¿qué opinan?


----------



## belén

Zapatero también lo hace!!! Deben haber hecho una apuesta...
Lo que pasa es que Zapa todavía no ha llegado al nivel 2 (acortarlo)

Respecto a los femeninos, es un lío, hay algunos que están aceptados y otros que no. Yo nunca lo tengo claro, se me ocurren así al azar (sin saber si son correctos o no)
testiga, médica...


----------



## Antonnio

eh Belén pues pásale el consejito a Zapa...así gastará menos saliva


----------



## Maika

A mí hay algunos que no me gusta como se escuchan, como abogada, jueza, notaria, etc.
quizá otros como doctora, arquitecta, nutrióloga, por el uso y la costumbre ya no me suenan tan feo, pero los más nuevos, no sé, no me complacen.

Ahí me gusta el inglés que no tiene esos problemas de género.


----------



## Pinairun

Los usos y las normas con frecuencia no van parejos.
El DPD da estos consejos.

Saludos


----------



## Ushuaia

Nuestra presidente se hace llamar presidenta y dice "ciudadanos y ciudadanas", "compañeras y compañeros", "profesores y profesoras", "maestros y maestras" en CADA discurso, yo creo que como una suerte de "_affirmative action_" contra el "machismo" en la lengua, es decir, darles espacio a términos que no son necesarios, para contrarrestar los efectos de tanta masculinización. Los discursos se le alargan considerablemente, pero bueno, ser progresista léxicamente tiene sus desventajas. 

En lo personal, "presidenta" me parece ridículo, puesto que con "la presidente" basta (igual que "gerente", "hablante", "dicente"). "Abogada", "jueza" y otras me suenan perfectamente naturales y en Argentina no resultan "nuevas". Una "mujer abogado" solo me resultaría admisible si también se aclarara cada vez "un hombre abogado", frase que nunca vi: ahí sí entra en consideración lo machista del lenguaje. 

Lo del doble artículo es una decisión léxica más tibia, que no creo adopte nuestra "presidenta", pero suena medio ridículo también. A los políticos y a sus asesores, me parece, se les mezclan las cuestiones de género gramatical con las cuestiones de género a secas.


----------



## Pinairun

_Los/las ciudadanos/ciudadanas españoles/españolas que tengan hijos/hijas, madres/padres, hermanos/hermanas, no tienen que preocuparse porque los gobernantes/gobernantas, ministros/ministras, diputados/diputadas, jueces/juezas, ..._
¿Les parece que podría ser aceptable un tal discurso?


----------



## Ushuaia

Pinairun, Cristina lo diría así: "las ciudadanas españolas y los ciudadanos españoles que tengan hijos (acá se complica: ¿"e", "o" o "y/o"?), hijas... no tienen que preocuparse porque los gobernantes y las gobernantas (¿esto no es otra cosa?), los ministros y las ministras...". Corrijo: lo *dice* así. 
No sé si es aceptable o no, pero uno se aburre rapidísimo. "Uno" en este caso soy yo, que seré mujer pero estoy segura de estar acompañada en el sentimiento por gente de todos los sexos y géneros. 

Volviendo a la pregunta original, me parece que "las y los ciudadanos" es un error liso y llano. "Los ciudadanos" incluye a las ciudadanas, pero "*las* ciudadan*o*s" es cualquier verdura... el DPD (en el enlace que incluyó Pinairun) lo cita directamente como un error, aunque lo dice con mucha delicadeza.


----------



## jc19

Ushuaia said:


> el DPD (en el enlace que incluyó Pinairun) lo cita directamente como un error, aunque lo dice con mucha delicadeza.



¿Mucha delicadeza?

*2.2.* Para evitar las *engorrosas repeticiones* a que da lugar la reciente e *innecesaria costumbre* de hacer siempre explícita la alusión a los dos sexos (_los niños y las niñas, los ciudadanos y ciudadanas,_ etc.; → 2.1)...


----------



## Ushuaia

Perdón, jc, me refería solamente a este fragmento:

"Por otra parte, el afán por evitar esa supuesta discriminación lingüística, unido al deseo de mitigar la pesadez en la expresión provocada por tales repeticiones, ha suscitado la creación de soluciones artificiosas que contravienen las normas de la gramática: _las y los ciudadanos."

_Si la expresión perteneciera al habla popular creo que no la calificarían de "artificiosa" y dirían "no debe decirse" o "es incorrecto" en lugar de observar objetivamente que "contraviene las normas de la gramática". ¡Pero entre instituciones no se van a andar tirando con el diccionario, a ver si todavía se *lo* devuelven "actualizado" y resulta que lo que estaba prohibido pasa a ser obligatorio, plebiscito mediante y todo! 

Saludos.


----------



## irisae

Pinairun said:


> _Los/las ciudadanos/ciudadanas españoles/españolas que tengan hijos/hijas, madres/padres, hermanos/hermanas, no tienen que preocuparse porque los gobernantes/gobernantas, ministros/ministras, diputados/diputadas, jueces/juezas, ..._
> ¿Les parece que podría ser aceptable un tal discurso?


 

¿Y qué tal así?: "La ciudadanía española con familia no tiene que preocuparse porque las personas que gobiernan el país, ya sea en los ministerios, el Parlamento o la judicatura..." Hay alternativas, más allá que se considere más o menos correcta la repetición de sustantivos.


----------



## mirx

Ushuaia said:


> a ver si todavía se los devuelven "actualizado" y resulta que lo que estaba prohibido pasa a ser obligatorio, plebiscito mediante y todo!
> 
> Saludos.


 
Seguramente así sucederá y no sería la primera vez. Por algo hablamos español y no latín.

Ahora, ¿qué pasa cuando hay que hacer una diferenciación explícita en los géneros? ¿Es realmente necesario usar los dos sustantivos?

A menudo omitimos en una oración los artículos cuando estamos enumerando sustantivos. ¿Qué pasa si lo que queremos enlistar son los mismos sustantivos pero con distinto artículo/artícula?

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

irisae said:


> ¿Y qué tal así?: "La ciudadanía española con familia no tiene que preocuparse porque las personas que gobiernan el país, ya sea en los ministerios, el Parlamento o la judicatura..." Hay alternativas, más allá que se considere más o menos correcta la repetición de sustantivos.


 

Solo era una parodia de algunos discursos "ultracorrectos".

Saludos


----------



## eridanired123

Ahora está de moda la equidad de genero, y siempre me encuentro con que en la escuela nunca me enseñaron a escribir para el futuro, los remanentes del patriarcado y la sociedad falocéntrica si que son difíciles de esquivar. Como sea, la duda concreta es la siguiente.


> *¿Cuál es la manera correcta de escribir ambos géneros en un texto formal?*
> ej. "La evaluación que l@s maestr@s  hacen de su grupo..."
> 
> *¿O mejor sería?:
> *ej. "La evaluación que los/las maestras/os  hacen de su grupo..."
> 
> *O:
> *ej. "La evaluación que los(as) maestras(os)  hacen de su grupo..."
> 
> *O ya de plano, aunque redundante:
> *ej. "La evaluación que las y los maestros y maestras  hacen de su grupo..."



Si bien es cierto que para grupos con ambos géneros se suele utilizar el masculino cuando no exista el neutro, hay ciertos espacios en los que la redacción de esta manera es muy mal vista.

Muchas gracias por su ayuda y opiniones.


----------



## mirx

La arroba en ningún caso, ni siquiera letra es. Está bien para el cartel "cool" de la secundaría de tu hijo, pero hasta allí.
 Las otras dos opciones me parecen normales y factibles las dos, sólo que habría que poner "_las/los maestras(os)..." _por aquello de que se pudiera ver mal que primero cites a los del género masculino. Claro, todo esto es una inmensa tontería, en español "los maestros" las incluye a ellas y a ellos. Más pecamos al dejarnos llevar por corrientes faltas de sustancia.


----------



## flljob

El género no marcada es el masculino. Entonces debes decir los maestros y se entiende que son tanto lo de sexo masculino como los del femenino.

¿Por qué decir _las y los maestros_ y no _los y las maestras_?

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

mirx said:


> La arroba en ningún caso, ni siquiera letra es. Está bien para el cartel "cool" de la secundaría de tu hijo, pero hasta allí.
> Las otras dos opciones me parecen normales y factibles las dos, sólo que habría que poner "_las/los maestras(os)..." _por aquello de se pudiera ver mal que primero cites a los del género masculino. Claro, todo esto es una inmensa tontería, en español "los maestros" las incluye a ellas y a ellos. Más pecamos al dejarnos llevar por corrientes faltas de sustancia.


Faltas de sustancia y de materia gris.
La arroba haciendo las veces de vocal unisex es una aberración.
Lo otro es rayar en lo tontín (por no decir otra cosa) en pos de lo políticamente correcto.
"Los maestros" es suficiente y apegado a toda norma.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hace unas semanas, en una asamblea popular del 15M de Barcelona, un chico de unos 35 años, al dirigirse a los asamblearios a través de la megafonía, decía algo así como: "Nosotras ya somos maduras y debemos ser solidarias...", etc. A mí, pese a que no creo estar precisamente chapado a la antigua, me sorprendió esa forma de hablar. En cuanto a la distinción de los géneros en el lenguaje escrito sigo usando el masculino como género aglutinador. Por lo tanto, *eridanired*, poco voy a poder ayudarte...


----------



## Birke

Siempre puedes esquivar la tontería buscando un nombre colectivo contra el que no tengan reparos. En el caso que te ocupa, tal vez te valga "el profesorado". 
Y cuando no puedas usarlo, pues entonces les repites con todas sus letras "los maestros y las maestras" una y otra vez …hasta que se aburran.


----------



## Vampiro

Birke said:


> Siempre puedes esquivar la tontería buscando un nombre colectivo contra el que no tengan reparos. En el caso que te ocupa, tal vez te valga "el profesorado".
> Y cuando no puedas usarlo, pues entonces les repites con todas sus letras "los maestros y las maestras" una y otra vez …hasta que se aburran.


Tampoco sirve, porque no faltará quien exija que digas "el profesorado y la profesorada..."
_


----------



## Birke

¡Son capaces! En fin, pa' llorar.


----------



## Lurrezko

El género no marcado es el masculino, tal como dicen los compañeros. Pero si quieres usarlos ambos, en mi opinión lo coherente es que lo hagas de modo sistemático y sin medias tintas. Una circular escolar breve podría quedar de la siguiente manera:

La evaluación que los muy capacitados/as maestros/as hacen de su grupo resulta muy favorable para todos/as los/as niños/as que forman parte de él. Los maestros/as destacan que los/as niños/as son muy estudiosos/as, aunque de vez en cuando se muestren algo revoltosos/as y respondones/as con sus tutores/as. Como es bien sabido de todos/as ustedes, queridos/as padres y madres, todos/as los/as maestros/as de la escuela estarán gustosos/as y abiertos/as a recibir a los padres y madres de los alumnos/as para tratar más a fondo la evolución de sus hijos/as.

Una hermosura y un gran avance, salta a la vista. Abajo el falocentrismo.

Saludos


----------



## Minnie121728

Lurrezko said:


> El género no marcado es el masculino, tal como dicen los compañeros. Pero si quieres usarlos ambos, en mi opinión lo coherente es que lo hagas de modo sistemático y sin medias tintas. Una circular escolar breve podría quedar de la siguiente manera:La evaluación que los muy capacitados/as maestros/as hacen de su grupo resulta muy favorable para todos/as los/as niños/as que forman parte de él. Los maestros/as destacan que los/as niños/as son muy estudiosos/as, aunque de vez en cuando se muestren algo revoltosos/as y respondones/as con sus tutores/as. Como es bien sabido de todos/as ustedes, queridos/as padres y madres, todos/as los/as maestros/as de la escuela estarán gustosos/as y abiertos/as a recibir a los padres y madres de los alumnos/as para tratar más a fondo la evolución de sus hijos/as.Una hermosura y un gran avance, salta a la vista. Abajo el falocentrismo.Saludos


  Dios Lurrez' pero que bien dispuesto y correcto eres, eres un amor, que detalle, jajajajajajaj, eso seria el colmo...pienso que son solo ganas de hablar o de escribir de mas, me parece algo innecesario tener que hacer algo asi, acaso no sabe todo el mundo que el tema abarca a todos los implicados?


----------



## Minnie121728

Vampiro said:


> Faltas de sustancia y de materia gris.La arroba haciendo las veces de vocal unisex es una aberración.Lo otro es rayar en lo tontín (por no decir otra cosa) en pos de lo políticamente correcto."Los maestros" es suficiente y apegado a toda norma.Saludos._


  Pero que ganas de hablar de mas, "LOS MAESTROS", me parece mas que suficiente...y ahi quedan incluidos todos los implicados...cual es la necesidad de recalcar lo obvio?


----------



## eridanired123

Me canso, y en efecto, la generalidad aceptada es en este caso "los maestros" y punto. 
El punto no es incurrir en una discusion de genero, que si equidad que si igualdad, que recalca lo obvio, etc. sino que, debido a mi condición de diseñador gráfico, no puedo cambiar el contenido del material, solo la forma en la que se presenta, y si el cliente me entrega (que así fue) el texto "l@s maestr@s hacen de su grupo", lo mas que puedo hacer es sustituir las "@" por "/as", "(os)" o "las y los maestros", para que se vea minimamente decente, todo lo demás queda fuera. En este caso ¿qué es lo que mas me recomiendan, qué es lo que mas han visto que se usa?.


----------



## Vampiro

Lurrezko said:


> El género no marcado es el masculino, tal como dicen los compañeros. Pero si quieres usarlos ambos, en mi opinión lo coherente es que lo hagas de modo sistemático y sin medias tintas. Una circular escolar breve podría quedar de la siguiente manera:
> 
> La evaluación que los muy capacitados/as maestros/as hacen de su grupo resulta muy favorable para todos/as los/as niños/as que forman parte de él. Los maestros/as destacan que los/as niños/as son muy estudiosos/as, aunque de vez en cuando se muestren algo revoltosos/as y respondones/as con sus tutores/as. Como es bien sabido de todos/as ustedes, queridos/as padres y madres, todos/as los/as maestros/as de la escuela estarán gustosos/as y abiertos/as a recibir a los padres y madres de los alumnos/as para tratar más a fondo la evolución de sus hijos/as.
> 
> Una hermosura y un gran avance, salta a la vista. Abajo el falocentrismo.
> 
> Saludos


Naaaaa… dices eso porque en el lenguaje escrito tienes la posibilidad de usar “os/as”.
Pero en un discurso la cosa es bien diferente.
Imagínate si en el discurso inaugural de una gran obra pública (por ej. un puente) tienes que referirte a todos los trabajadores y trabajadoras, alumnos y alumnas, pobladores y pobladoras, ministros y ministras, doctores y doctoras, diputados y diputadas, generales y generalas, ingenieros e ingenieras, usuarios y usuarias, profesores y profesoras, etc, etc, etc.
Ni te digo lo entretenido, claro, ameno, y sobre todo dinámico, que resultaría.
_


----------



## Lurrezko

Vampiro said:


> Naaaaa… dices eso porque en el lenguaje escrito tienes la posibilidad de usar “os/as”.
> Pero en un discurso la cosa es bien diferente.
> Imagínate si en el discurso inaugural de una gran obra pública (por ej. un puente) tienes que referirte a todos los trabajadores y trabajadoras, alumnos y alumnas, pobladores y pobladoras, ministros y ministras, doctores y doctoras, diputados y diputadas, generales y generalas, ingenieros e ingenieras, usuarios y usuarias, profesores y profesoras, etc, etc, etc.
> Ni te digo lo entretenido, claro, ameno, y sobre todo dinámico, que resultaría.
> _



Claro, eso es lo que me resulta grotesco de la moda esta. Si uno quiere hacer el ridículo hablando está en su derecho, pero este quiero y no puedo me pone nervioso. Encabezar un discurso con un *queridos vascos y vascas* y luego no seguir, en buena lógica, discriminando ambos géneros en todas las palabras no tiene pies ni cabeza. O moros o cristianos. Digo yo.


----------



## eridanired123

Vampiro said:


> ... Imagínate si en el discurso inaugural de una gran obra pública... tienes que referirte a todos los trabajadores y trabajadoras, alumnos y alumnas...Ni te digo lo entretenido, claro, ameno, y sobre todo dinámico, que resultaría.
> _



Pues ejemplos hay, Vicente Fox ex presidente de México casi lo hacia así, lo recuerdo bien "chiquillos y chiquillas, etc.". . . demonios. -.-"


----------



## Agró

Lurrezko said:


> O moros o cristianos. Digo yo.


_O tempora. O *morons*._


----------



## XiaoRoel

Un morfema es un morfema, y lo que tenemos entre las piernas es otra cosa. Nadie tiene un morfema entre las piernas, ni los morfemas designan aparatos genitourinarios.


----------



## woosh

Lurrezko said:


> El género no marcado es el masculino, tal como dicen los compañeros. Pero si quieres usarlos ambos, en mi opinión lo coherente es que lo hagas de modo sistemático y sin medias tintas. Una circular escolar breve podría quedar de la siguiente manera:
> 
> La evaluación que los muy capacitados/as maestros/as hacen de su grupo resulta muy favorable para todos/as los/as niños/as que forman parte de él. Los maestros/as destacan que los/as niños/as son muy estudiosos/as, aunque de vez en cuando se muestren algo revoltosos/as y respondones/as con sus tutores/as. Como es bien sabido de todos/as ustedes, queridos/as padres y madres, todos/as los/as maestros/as de la escuela estarán gustosos/as y abiertos/as a recibir a los padres y madres de los alumnos/as para tratar más a fondo la evolución de sus hijos/as.
> 
> Una hermosura y un gran avance, salta a la vista. Abajo el falocentrismo.
> 
> Saludos



Pienso que esto es una ironía de tu parte , este texto es horrible y sólo de leer la primera frase ya me harté.  



Vampiro said:


> Naaaaa… dices eso porque en el lenguaje escrito tienes la posibilidad de usar “os/as”.
> Pero en un discurso la cosa es bien diferente.
> Imagínate si en el discurso inaugural de una gran obra pública (por ej. un puente) tienes que referirte a todos los trabajadores y trabajadoras, alumnos y alumnas, pobladores y pobladoras, ministros y ministras, doctores y doctoras, diputados y diputadas, generales y generalas, ingenieros e ingenieras, usuarios y usuarias, profesores y profesoras, etc, etc, etc.
> Ni te digo lo entretenido, claro, ameno, y sobre todo dinámico, que resultaría.
> _



Lo hace nuestra presidente desde hace 4 años, y lo hará por 4 años más. De todas formas, sólo en la introducción "compañeros y compañeras/ argentinos y argentinas" después de eso, vuelve a usar un lenguaje correcto en post de que no la dejen hablando sola por fluidez del discurso. 



XiaoRoel said:


> Un morfema es un morfema, y lo que tenemos entre las piernas es otra cosa. Nadie tiene un morfema entre las piernas, ni los morfemas designan aparatos genitourinarios.



Es la frase que resume todo el tópico en discusión. Alterar el idioma añadiendo exigencias innecesarias y creando contextos innecesarios para usarlas no es ninguna reivindicación. Sólo le encuentro sentido como recurso retórico para llegar a sectores que quizá se sientan ninguneados por las normas de la lengua (qué poca materia de todos los colores pobrecitas) en otros contextos, y más en uno académico con el que se plantea aquí carece de sentido porque, además de obligarnos a escribir más -ya expresé que maestros/as me parece espantoso al igual que maestros(as), por lo que optaría por usar maestros y maestras y así sucesivamente con cada sustantivo factible a ser "sexista" (o sea, todos) con lo cual mi escrito terminaría hecho un bollo en el bote de la basura sin haber sido leído- es un error. 
Además, desde cualquier punto de vista el planteo es absurdo.


----------



## Peón

Vampiro said:


> Imagínate si en el discurso inaugural de una gran obra pública (por ej. un puente) tienes que referirte a todos los trabajadores y trabajadoras, alumnos y alumnas, pobladores y pobladoras, ministros y ministras, doctores y doctoras, diputados y diputadas, generales y generalas, ingenieros e ingenieras, usuarios y usuarias, profesores y profesoras, etc, etc, etc.
> Ni te digo lo entretenido, claro, ameno, y sobre todo dinámico, que resultaría.
> _



Se ve que no escuchás los discursos de la presidenta Fernández de Kichner: "argentinos y argentinas, chicos y chicas, maestros y maestras...." y así hasta el infinito. La cuestión se agrava cuando dicen "peronistas" y.....??? Hasta ahora nadie se atrevió a "peronisto", pero ya llegará, ya llegará...

Amigos y amigas:
Es inútil que os rebeleis contra la estupidez de la igualdad de género en el lenguaje y toda esa parafernalia: la marea de lo políticamente correcto está en marcha, ha conquistado el corazón de los cándidos y cándidas,  y arrasará con todos y todas....


----------



## Aviador

Los chilenos y las chilenas... ah, es que la cosa se contagia. Digo, los chilenos sabemos muy bien de estas cosas. Nuestros políticos no escapan a la detestable moda. El presidente actual, Sebastián Piñera, aparte de ser queísta y dequeísta al mismo tiempo, es un adicto al absurdo que aquí se comenta; igual que la señora Bachelet (la presidenta anterior) y gran parte de los políticos de por aquí
Hace poco, en la radio de la Universidad de Santiago de Chile, escuché un programa de la tarde que se me hizo insoportable por la insistencia de la presentadora en decir "los niños y las niñas; los jóvenes y las jóvenes; los profesores y las profesoras; etc.". Inaguantable. No he vuelto a escucharlo.


----------



## swift

Acerca del uso del símbolo para _arroba_ para denotar ambos géneros: @ para denotar género.

Ya no repito lo que he dicho antes, porque no quiero aburrirlos.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

swift said:


> Acerca del uso del símbolo para _arroba_ para denotar ambos géneros: @ para denotar género.
> 
> Ya no repito lo que he dicho antes, porque no quiero aburrirlos.




Con tu permiso, *swift*, yo sí que me permitiré recordar, por su oportunidad, algo que dijiste en el hilo que relacionas:



swift said:


> El llamado lenguaje inclusivo, del que se ha hablado en otras ocasiones ya en este foro, no tiene razón de ser, y por eso resulta molesto y cansino leer textos en los que abundan '@s /a /as (a) (as)'. Hay tesis enteras escritas así, y la verdad es que no invitan a ser leídas.


----------



## torrebruno

Últimas noticias, calentitas, recién sacadas del horno:



> *El Instituto Cervantes publica 'La guía de la comunicación no sexista'*



Extraigo:


> *La arroba*. En algunas ocasiones hemos visto este símbolo para englobar a ambos géneros, como en Día del Niñ@, pero* la RAE desaconseja su uso *por ser un símbolo y por tanto* ajeno al sistema de signos lingüísticos*. Además, su pronunciación es imposible. Sin embargo, podría llegar a normalizarse su uso en* carteles, publicidades*,etc.,sin resultar incorrecto, pero nunca, y así lo fija la guía del Instituto Cervantes, debe emplearse en el desarrollo de textos sobre actividades académicas y culturales. Eso sí, es una de las fórmulas preferidas de la juventud, y* genera un sentimiento de inclusión *del femenino.



Y



> Ojo al genérico
> *No todos son hombres*. Nos hemos acostumbrado a que con 'hombres' se nos incluya a todos, y es cierto que se trata de un masculino genérico que puede referirse tanto a ellos como a ellas. Ahora bien, el Instituto Cervantes recomienda, cuando sea posible y siempre que no recargue innecesariamente el texto o el discurso, la búsqueda de posibilidades que incluyan claramente a la mujer. Así, por ejemplo, *en lugar de 'mis alumnos' puede decirse 'mi alumnado'*, o en vez de 'todos los hombres' podemos optar por 'todas las personas'.



Más, aquí 
UN saludo.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Gracias por la información, *Torrebruno*.


----------



## Aviador

Varios meses después de la noticia de última hora que torrebruno nos dio en septiembre de 2011, les doy aquí otra primicia que de seguro les será interesante a todos los que, como yo, aman a nuestra lengua: El pleno de la RAE suscribe un informe del académico Ignacio Bosque sobre _Sexismo lingüístico y visibilidad de la mujer_.


----------



## Lurrezko

Y aquí algunas reacciones.

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Aprovecho para recomendarles calurosamente la lectura del _Manual de urbanidad_, de A. Carreño, que dice tantas estupideces como las "guías" de marras, pero al menos es divertido.


----------



## lospazio

Me temo que sobre el tema de la arroba visibilizante están todos un poco desactualizados. Hace ya tiempo que se descubrió que su uso producía no sé qué inconveniente para hacer en textos en Braille, así que la politicocorrectitud decidió dejar de emplearla. Ya nadie intentará introducir símbolos no lingüísticos en la escritura, así que no tienen por qué preocuparse. Lo correcto e incluyente ahora es usar una "x". Así, el texto de Lurrezko quedaría notablemente mejorado:

_La evaluación que los muy capacitadxs maestrxs hacen de su grupo resulta muy favorable para todxs lxs niñxs que forman parte de él. Los maestrxs destacan que lxs niñxs son muy estudiosxs, aunque de vez en cuando se muestren algo revoltosxs y respondonxs con sus tutorxs. Como es bien sabido de todxs ustedes, queridxs padres y madres, todxs lxs maestrxs de la escuela estarán gustosxs y abiertxs a recibir a los padres y madres de los alumnxs para tratar más a fondo la evolución de sus hijxs._


----------



## Peón

Lurrezko said:


> Y aquí algunas reacciones.
> 
> Saludos


 

Quizás yo  sea un dinosaurio del Precámbrico, pero las "reacciones" de doña Adelaida, doña Purificación, doña Inmaculada y secuaces me parecen tan cosméticas, tan modernas.....

No desconozco el poder de las palabras, pero de ahí a creerse el discurso de la construcción social de la realidad,..uhm...: idealismo puro.

Totalmente de acuerdo con el informe de la Academia (Dios y el foro me perdonen).

Saludos.


PD. Pero reitero lo que ya dije en el mensaje anterior, se trata del signo de los tiempos: nada podrá oponerse al tsunami progresista.


----------



## Lurrezko

Peón said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con el informe de la Academia (Dios y el foro me perdonen).
> 
> Saludos.



Yo también lo estoy, amigo Peón. Por lo demás, Ignacio Bosque siempre me ha parecido un tipo cabal y ecuánime, por no hablar de sus méritos académicos. Un buen amigo fue alumno suyo y, al parecer, sus clases son una delicia. Pero está visto que para gustos, los colores.

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

A mí me copó esta parte:





> «Sólo los venezolanos y venezolanas por nacimiento y sin otra nacionalidad podrán ejercer los cargos de Presidente o Presidenta de la República, Vicepresidente Ejecutivo o Vicepresidenta Ejecutiva, Presidente o Presidenta y Vicepresidentes o Vicepresidentas de la Asamblea Nacional, magistrados o magistradas del Tribunal Supremo de Justicia, Presidente o Presidenta del Consejo Nacional Electoral, Procurador o Procuradora General de la República, Contralor o Contralora General de la República, Fiscal General de la República, Defensor o Defensora del Pueblo, Ministros o Ministras de los despachos relacionados con la seguridad de la Nación, finanzas, energía y minas, educación; Gobernadores o Gobernadoras y Alcaldes o Alcaldesas de los Estados y Municipios fronterizos y de aquellos contemplados en la Ley Orgánica de la Fuerza Armada Nacional.»
> «Para ejercer los cargos de diputados o diputadas a la Asamblea Nacional, Ministros o Ministras; Gobernadores o Gobernadoras y Alcaldes o Alcaldesas de Estados y Municipios no fronterizos, los venezolanos y venezolanas por naturalización deben tener domicilio con residencia ininterrumpida en Venezuela no menor de quince años y cumplir los requisitos de aptitud previstos en la ley.»


----------



## Peón

Calambur: increíble. Nunca hubiese imaginado que podía escribirse algo así, mucho menos una constitución nacional. ¿Hasta dónde puede llegar la candidez humana? Y después dicen que la magia ha desaparecido. Esto es pura magia, la creencia a rajatablas del conjuro de las palabras: religión o poesía (o ambas) (Pero al menos estas no se jactan de ser "científicas").

De todas formas el texto sigue siendo machista. Debió decir: "podrán ejercer cargos o cargas", "despachos o despachas". "Municipios y Municipias", fronterizos o fronterizas", "domicilio o domicilia", "menor o menora" y así...


----------



## torrebruno

Se puede aún mejorar: en muchísimas menos palabras, muchísimas más patochás:



> *Guía sobre comunicación socioambiental con perspectiva de género.
> 
> * *Consejería de Medio Ambiente, Junta de Andalucía, ISBN-978-84-96776-78-4, sin fecha.*



Para que luego digan que los andaluces no sabemos de hablá. "Conserjería de Medio Ambiente". ¿Que pinta esta gente aquíÍ?.     
(Y el diccionario español-barandachufla/barandachufla-español por hacer…)


----------



## Darojas

No sé si tienen este dato. El enlace lleva al artículo de Ignacio Bosque, ​_Sexismo lingüístico y visibilidad de la mujer._​
http://cultura.elpais.com/cultura/2012/03/02/actualidad/1330717685_771121.html ​


----------



## Duometri

Lurrezko said:


> El género no marcado es el masculino, tal como dicen los compañeros. Pero si quieres usarlos ambos, en mi opinión lo coherente es que lo hagas de modo sistemático y sin medias tintas. Una circular escolar breve podría quedar de la siguiente manera:
> 
> La evaluación que los muy capacitados/as maestros/as hacen de su grupo resulta muy favorable para todos/as los/as niños/as que forman parte de él. Los maestros/as destacan que los/as niños/as son muy estudiosos/as, aunque de vez en cuando se muestren algo revoltosos/as y respondones/as con sus tutores/as. Como es bien sabido de todos/as ustedes, queridos/as padres y madres, todos/as los/as maestros/as de la escuela estarán gustosos/as y abiertos/as a recibir a los padres y madres de los alumnos/as para tratar más a fondo la evolución de sus hijos/as.
> 
> Una hermosura y un gran avance, salta a la vista. Abajo el falocentrismo.
> 
> Saludos



Querido Lurrez, perdona que te diga que yerras lamentablemente al hablar de _padres y madr_es, cuando lo correcto sería decir: queridos/as progenitores/as A y progenitores/as B.


----------



## Calambur

Duometri said:


> Querido Lurrez, perdona que te diga que yerras lamentablemente al hablar de _padres y madr_es, cuando lo correcto sería decir: queridos/as progenitores/as A y progenitores/as B.


Yo noté lo mismo. 
No sé qué es lo correcto, pero sin duda eso de mencionar primero 'padres' y luego 'madres' es restarles importancia a las féminas.


----------



## Pinairun

¿Estamos tontos, o qué?


----------



## Calambur

Pinairun said:


> ¿Estamos tontos, o qué?


No estamos, somos... si no, no perderíamos el tiempo en estas discusiones.


----------



## swift

Pinairun said:


> ¿Estamos tontos, o qué?


O qué.


----------



## Lurrezko

Estamos tontos y tontas, ojo. No discriminemos.


----------



## Peón

Lurrezko said:


> Estamos tontos y tontas, ojo. No discriminemos.




Claro. Resultan que quieren ser Contraloras y Alcaldesas pero no tontas....Así no vale.


----------



## Pinairun

Calambur said:


> No estamos, somos... si no, no perderíamos el tiempo en estas discusiones.


No, no, que esto puede ser pasajero... 



swift said:


> O qué.


Eso, qué.



Lurrezko said:


> Estamos tontos y tontas, ojo. No discriminemos.


Ya estamos. Así no vamos a ningún sitio.


----------



## lorenzolan

En mi convivencia cotidiana con feministas hemos finalmente llegado al siguiente acuerdo: yo uso siempre la forma masculina ("estamos atrasados"), ellas usan siempre la femenina ("estamos atrasadas")... por lo menos es una convención no menos (ni más) razonable que la tradicional, y aparentemente les produce placer. Porque lo que es repetir todo en dos formas me parece que provoca una especie de tartamudez mental.


----------



## Darojas

lorenzolan said:


> En mi convivencia cotidiana con feministas hemos finalmente llegado al siguiente acuerdo: yo uso siempre la forma masculina ("estamos atrasados"), ellas usan siempre la femenina ("estamos atrasadas")... por lo menos es una convención no menos (ni más) razonable que la tradicional, y aparentemente les produce placer. Porque lo que es repetir todo en dos formas me parece que provoca una especie de tartamudez mental.



De acuerdo con la especie de tartamudez mental pero, 'estamos atrasadas' como que puede significar varias cosas...


----------



## Vampiro

No es lo mismo andar atrasada que andar con retraso.
_


----------



## Darojas

Vampiro said:


> No es lo mismo andar atrasada que andar con retraso.
> _



Touché.


----------



## Duometri

Lurrezko said:


> Estamos/as tontos y tontas, ojo/a. No discriminemos/as.


----------



## ukimix

*Nueva Pregunta
Hilos Unidos*​


Actualmente estoy lidiando con el problemita. Ya me leí todas las recomendaciones lingüísticas del DPD (elaborado por la ASALE) y de la RAE. El problema es que el documento que estoy trabajando se moverá en un ámbito marcadamente político, como lo es la salud pública, y en el que abundan especialistas en temas de género (es un documento que presenta un informe de la atención a víctimas de violencia sexual en hospitales públicos y privados). En este terreno las razones extralingüísticas se convierten también en estratégicas: el informe busca impulsar un programa de formación de personal en estos hospitales, y para tener un mejor efecto retórico el texto tendrá que evitar objeciones como: _"Pero esto debería expresarse con un lenguaje incluyente..."_ Para este caso particular, mi criterio, que comparto y someto a su crítica, es el de tratar de usar un lenguaje incluyente, que resulte ágil y a la vez no contravenga las normas lingüísticas más evidentes cross:_las y los ciudadanos_). Para usar un lenguaje incluyente intento usar un lenguaje neutro; pero allí donde no me sea posible, por puro principio retórico y por estrategia, tendré que usar los desdoblamientos engorrosos. Es obvio que los discursos de los presidentes los escriben personas que saben escribir y que también saben lo que hay que decir para conseguir lo que se busca. Tema espinoso. 

Por ejemplo, tengo esta oración: 

_En las entrevistas en campo y en la revisión de las historias clínicas se evidenciaron vacíos en los y las funcionarias para promover los derechos sexuales y reproductivos._

que cambio a:

_En las entrevistas en campo y en la revisión de las historias clínicas se evidenciaron vacíos en el personal respondiente para promover los derechos sexuales y reproductivos._

No es la solución más feliz pero al menos es algo fluida y lingüísticamente correcta. (Personal respondiente es todo aquel personal del hospital que puede relacionarse con posibles víctimas de violencias sexuales).  

Pero si fuera un estudio arqueológico que van a leer cinco gatos, uno en Pekin, otro en Sao Pablo, y otros tres en Europa no tendría problema en seguir lo que dice el DPD en todas las partes del texto.


----------



## Julvenzor

La política se dirige a las masas, al pópulo, al vulgo_ conmovible_ por unas palabras vacías y artificiosas. Ni más justo, honrado o equitativo es el hombre o mujer que insista en reiterar su cariñoso apego por el género marcado como aquél que, siguiendo un principio básico de economía, lógica y coherencia, estime ciertamente la inteligencia de a quienes se encomienda.

Un saludo.


----------



## Peón

La batalla está perdida amigos. Ya se sabe, no hay sexos sino géneros, que son múltiples y a gusto del consumidor. Por eso, yo no pondría siquiera "los funcionarios y las funcionarias" (amigo *uki*, olvídate de _ "los y las funcionarias"_ , es una construcción que chírria aun a los políticamente correctos)  porque podría existir un tercer o cuarto género y estaríamos discriminando. 

Me parece adecuado "el personal". Eso sí, nunca escuché ni leí "respondiente", pero eso es harina de otro costal.

Saludos


----------



## tusi

Me he leído todito el hilo. Incluso las opiniones que tienen diez años y de entonces hasta ahora pueden haber cambiado. Me apena que no haya nadie que en un afán incluyente entienda que "el género no marcado es el *masculino*" es de una simplicidad meridiana, pero la propia frase acaba siendo de una incorrección manifiesta. Es como decir que los asexuados son todos masculinos.

Yo no he encontrado una manera adecuada de luchar contra el lenguaje machista que responda adecuadamente a la simplicidad del mensaje y a la visibilización de la mujer. La x que se ha puesto de moda (y que una amiga mía usa y abusa ampliamente) me parece una terrible tendencia. Tampoco sé cómo pronunciarla y no es práctica. No creo que sirva para distinguir a la mujer dentro del texto (yo la acabo leyendo como "o" y santas pascuas, utilidad cero). Pero sí es cierto que la manía que tiene el castellano de decirlo todo en masculino (y no es que sea avalada, sino propugnada de forma manifiesta por la RAE, academia tradicionalista donde las haya) debe ser cuestionada de alguna forma. El lenguaje en nuestro idioma privilegia a uno de los sexos: el género humano es "el hombre" y así con todo. Las profesiones solo tienen forma femenina aceptada y no masculina en aquellas asociadas tradicionalmente a los roles femeninos de cuidado y del hogar. No hay amos de casa, sino amas de casa. Y no encuentro ningún hombre luchando por un lugar en el hogar como derecho propio. Y en los casos en que las versiones femeninas están aceptadas en relevantes puestos de poder (como "alcaldesa"), sirven (también) para designar a la "esposa del que ejerce el cargo". Hay "primera dama" para la esposa del que ejerce el cargo de presidente. No sé si nuestro lenguaje es sexista o nuestra sociedad es sexista y ha desarrollado un lenguaje adecuado a la condición sexista de la sociedad. Eso es otro debate. Tampoco creo que cambiando el lenguaje se cambie a la sociedad, pero sí creo en cierta capacidad performativa del lenguaje que debe potenciarse. Y creo que el debate debe ser serio, no ridiculizado con cosas como "las palabras y los palabros".

Y después de todo el rollo, sí me parece que usar lenguaje no sexista en un documento sobre salud pública es _imprescindible_. Especialmente por el tema sensible del que habla. Usar "personal" o "funcionariado" creo que es adecuado para la frase que pide ukimix.

Saludos.


----------



## ukimix

Creo que uno a la larga debe diferenciar entre contextos. El hecho lingüístico es que el género no marcado es el masculino. Y el hecho social es que lo que decimos y la forma como lo decimos en la vida diaria está profundamente relacionado con nuestras acciones y creencias, y en particular, con los roles que adoptamos en el trabajo, en la casa, etc. (Ni que decir acerca de cuánto se ha dicho sobre el hecho de que en el lenguaje se encuentran incorporadas formas no visibles de ver el mundo.) El embeleco de las feministas, como podría llamárselo, no es ninguna tontería. Como tampoco lo es el de los gramáticos. Y la solución perfecta no existe. 

Hay pues que escoger, y hay que escoger con sensatez. En mi país, por ejemplo, para seguir con el caso, son mujeres profesionales las que lideran la lucha contra la violencia sexual. En muchísimos casos, se trata de profesionales de las ciencias sociales, que si bien no han estudiado la gramática a fondo, si tienen estudios en género (no el gramatical, sino el de los roles sociales). Es ese el perfil del lector del texto que reviso. No puedo ponerme a hacerle venias al DPD ni a las academias en un texto que busca con este tipo de lector conseguir fondos para que se pueda capacitar al personal que atiende víctimas de violencia sexual. Pues a la larga lo que importa son las víctimas y la atención que se les brinda. Así pues, en este contexto no se trata de defender la neutralidad del género gramatical masculino, sino de que el texto sea políticamente correcto y que esté razonablemente bien escrito... aunque resulte feo y farragoso. En otro contexto la decisión podría ser otra y podría uno aunarse a lo que dice el DPD. Pero no en éste. 

Saludo de este amo de casa y corrector


----------



## tusi




----------



## ACQM

A veces, esa cualidad de "farragoso" es necesaria para expresar lo que se quiere o debe expresar. En tu caso puedes usar "personal" o "funcionariado" y está perfecto, pero hay textos dirigidos a un público más amplio o poco instruído o textos que deben mostrar proximidad en que, por ejemplo, "los progenitores" no es la mejor opción y es importante decir "los padres y las madres" precisamente para remarcar que ambos sexos están incluídos en lo que vamos a decir y que nadie sienta que aquello que se dice no va con él, o con ella.

El lenguaje sigue una tradición, pero esa tradición no tiene porque gustarnos o no tenemos porqué mantenerla. No hay que ser estúpidos y relamidos, pero "esto siempre se ha hecho así" tampoco es un argumento irrefutable para mantener una regla, las cosas se pueden cambiar o pueden evolucionar si necesitamos y queremos que así sea.


----------



## Peón

"El personal",  "el funcionarado", "el ser humano", etc.  son masculinos. ¿Qué hacemos con ellos? 
Quizás no sea mala la idea usar la "x" o la arroba en lugar de la "o" y de la "a", o inventar otros símbolos que reemplacen "el", "los", "la" y "las" (¿quizás algunas letras griegas?). Renovaría el lenguaje y contaríamos con una herramienta revolucionaria para luchar contra la violencia de género. Supongo que, asi, tirios y troyanos (para no usar los conceptos discriminadores de militantes, relamidos y estúpidos) podríamos quedar contentos.


----------



## ukimix

Hola, 

Me parece que que 'el personal' y 'el ser humano' son expresiones que parecen jugar menos a favor de la conservación de ideas y prácticas propias de las sociedades patriarcales, de lo que lo hace 'los hombres' o 'los funcionarios' cuando se los usa en la condición de términos genéricos. En otras palabras, para seguir con el caso del texto del que he hablado, es menos probable que le reprochen al texto el uso de lenguaje excluyente con los primeros que con estos últimos.


----------



## Peón

Es posible, uki. Quizás algunos y algunas se queden más tranquilos y tranquilas con eso y esa.

Dentro de tu contexto, cuento una experiencia personal que me llamó mucho la atención. Hace pocos meses, mi empleador ordenó que miles de sus empleados fueran a cursos de lenguaje inclusivo y todo eso. Concurrí a uno de 70 personas,  en donde el 95% eran mujeres, desde empleadas hasta altas ejecutivas o funcionarias. Los hombres, en alevosa minoría, mantuvimos un saludable silencio.  Salvo  a tres,  a todas las mujeres el tema les parecía una reverenda tontería. Casi todas estaban preocupadas por el maltrato laboral en su condición de madres de recién nacidos,  más que de mujeres. Y, curiosamente, ese maltrato provenía exclusivamente de... jefas....  Todas pedían que sus jefas no les hagan la vida imposible después de parir y  ninguna (salvo las benditas tres) se sentía excluida en lo más mínimo ni desaparecida del mundo por el neutro masculino. Tampoco creía que el cambio del lenguaje les cambiaría su situación. Una de ellas me dijo: -¿De qué me sirve que mi jefa escriba _los empleados y las empleadas_ si va a seguir siendo una h.d.p? Es decir: hechos, no palabras.
En cuanto a mi opinión, ya quedó claro en todos estos años y la sigo manteniendo.
Saludos, y hasta otro hilo.


----------



## ukimix

Tiene toda la razón tu colega, pero en el corto plazo. El argumento que se blande en ciencias sociales a favor del uso inclusivo es tal vez un poco menos ingenuo: se cree que en el largo plazo ese tipo de lenguaje _ayudará_ a producir algún cambio, no que lo hará por sí solo y menos que lo hará luego de tomar un curso. La que si no afloja es la situación; de modo que a la larga, si el argumento del feminismo tiene éxito y se prueba correcto, los jefes y las jefas terminarán siendo unos h.d.p. con todos por igual, sean hombres y mujeres (si es que ya no lo son). Lo cual sería irónicamente equitativo.


----------



## ACQM

Cuando digo "estúpidos y relamidos" me refiero a la gente que lleva las cosas al extremo y puede considerar que alguien es machista simplemente porque no usa constantemente ese "Los empleados y las empleadas" y tal. 

Creo que  debemos hablar con naturalidad y que en usar el masculino genérico no hay ofensa, a priori. Pero también que hay momentos y lugares para recordar y recalcar  que las mujeres también pueden votar y decidir o ser abogadas y neurocirujanas y que los hombres también pueden cuidar de sus hijos y/o ser, por ejemplo, enfermeros. La visibilidad es importante cuanto se llevan siglos siendo invisible en algunos ámbitos.

Igual que hay momentos para usar "y/o" o "para y por" puede haber momentos para decir "los y las", tampoco tiene que ser constantemente.

Sobre tus compañeras bueno, claro, lo más importante es que no haya acoso o abuso laboral, pero, por ejemplo, tampoco nos gusta que nuestros jefes y jefas nos insulten ¿verdad? Aunque lo más importante es que te paguen bien y tengas unas condiciones laborales buenas, que no te insulten también es exigible. Pues igualmente el mensaje inclusivo puede ser interesante, no más que poner un plato en la mesa, pero puede ser interesante. Sobre que hay jefas que son hdp con sus empleadas mujeres por ser madres o por ser más jóvenes o más guapas que ellas, sí, hay mucho maschismo, eso es, hay muchos y muchas machistas, sin lugar a dudas.


----------



## tusi

Totalmente de acuerdo con ACQM. Es un argumento tramposo ese de decir "si las mujeres no se sienten mortificadas por el uso del masculino genérico, entonces no hay daño". Se ha cambiado el lenguaje para no afectar a otros colectivos, como las mayorías/minorías raciales. Eso no quiere decir que haya cambiado la situación de estas personas, pero poco a poco se va haciendo visible la diferencia, se van introduciendo cambios. ¿Sigue habiendo racismo? Sí. Pero también hay más gente que se preocupa porque un chiste racista puede ser ofensivo, hay más gente que trata de buscar un lenguaje apropiado. Y pensar que "es normal" decir "trabajo como negro esclavo", que es una expresión hecha y que no es ofensiva.

Muchos de los usos del lenguaje son machistas: consideran a la mujer subordinada respecto al hombre. Es muy típico decir "mi marido me ayuda en la casa", y es difícil darse cuenta que eso significa que la tarea del hogar es propia de mujeres y que "cuando no puedes con todo lo que hay que hacer" hay que recurrir a la "ayuda" del marido, que acaba siendo muy buena gente al hacerse cargo de algo que le corresponde a la mujer. No se dice, pero está implícito. Para mí, el uso del masculino genérico hace que cuando me hablan en abstracto de "un profesor tiene que..." la imagen que se me crea en la cabeza es de un profesor hombre. Entiendo que también aplica a las mujeres, pero no pienso en una mujer (pese a serlo). Trato de no ser machista, todos los días. Pero está en mi educación y es algo que hay que trabajarlo: no basta con pensarlo, hay que hacer un esfuerzo en el día a día. Y yo soy de las que por economía utiliza el masculino genérico, pienso que da lo mismo, si total se entiende... Pero también me esfuerzo todos los días por pensar (aunque sea solo un ratito al día): tal vez no es lo mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## PepitoGerillo

Llegué aquí por casualidad y no pude evitar leer todo el post.
¿Es verdad que alguien cree que cambiando el lenguaje español va a ayudar contra la violencia de genero? perdón que lo pregunte pero leí en la respuesta de algún forero que dijo algo similar, pues no pasa nada, los niños de ahora cuando crezcan y discutan con sus parejas, como fueron enseñados a utilizar un lenguaje no machista, tendrán unas discusiones parecidas a esta:
Hija de puta toma una hostia (en vez de un puñetazo), y ahora toma unas puñaladas y te rompo la extremidad superior derecha ( en vez de brazo derecho) y te estampo la maquina de calentar la comida en la cabeza ( en vez de microondas) etc etc etc.... Perdonar pero veo una chorrada comparar la violencia de género con el tema del lenguaje.

Otro punto interesante es el movimiento feminismo, no se en que cabeza cabe decir que dicho movimiento es para crear la igualdad, no es para la igualdad, es un movimiento para que las mujeres tengan unos derechos que antes solo eran para los hombres, algo muy diferente a la igualdad, se puede confundir ya que "parece" lo mismo, pero no lo es.

Otro punto interesante es decir que lo correcto es decir "las personas" en vez de "los hombres", y esto es aplicable a todas las demás palabras, yo como hombre esta tendencia de decir que hablar con palabras masculinas es machismo me parece no solo una idiotez, si no también una clara falta de respeto hacia la figura masculina, ya que "personas" es una palabra femenina, por lo que si se aplican todas esas formas de hablar para no ser machistas en el lenguaje, entonces el lenguaje pasara a ser feminista ( entendiéndose feminista como "a favor de la mujer" y no como igualdad) y por ello los hombres podremos protestar por ello exigiendo igualdad.

Otro punto, "mi marido me ayuda en casa", si el marido trabaja y la mujer no, es una frase de lo más normal, si los dos trabajan, o trabaja la mujer y el marido no, esa frase la debe de decir alguna idiota del paleolítico, ya que yo, con 30 años que tengo, hace ya tiempo que no escucho ese tipo de frases de una mujer trabajadora, pero veo LÓGICO y TOTALMENTE NORMAL que lo diga una mujer que no trabaja, exactamente igual de LÓGICO y TOTALMENTE NORMAL que un hombre que no trabaja diga, refiriéndose a su mujer trabajadora: "mi mujer me ayuda con las tareas de casa"

Así que para satisfacer a esas feministas radicales ( lo siento pero cambiar un idioma entero por que ciertas personas se sientan ofendidas, me parece de radicales) tendremos que cambiar totalmente el idioma español, o el idioma castellano que es más correcto, totalmente, ya que yo como hombre no aceptaré jamas que se cambien palabras masculinas que se refieren a los dos generos por palabras femeninas que se refieren a los dos géneros, por mi parte me da igual decir personas o seres humanos y me da igual que utilicen palabras femeninas para generalizar en vez de las masculinas, pero lo que nunca aceptare es que pongan como "correcto" utilizar las palabras femeninas y como "incorrecto" o "machista" la palabras en masculino, si utilizar palabras en masculino para generalizar está mal, entonces hacer lo mismo con las palabras femeninas también tiene que estar mal, hay que buscar la igualdad, no el cambio de liderazgo, y esta tendencia por ofenderse por que personas utilicen palabras masculinas para generalizar me parece la estupidez mas grande que los españoles hemos hecho y si alguna feminista le molesta que utilice la palabra "españoles" para generalizar, que sepa que entonces a mi me molestará que utilice la palabra "personas" para hacer lo mismo, ya que si no se siente identificada cuando digo españoles, entonces yo no me sentiré identificado cuando diga personas, como veis esta tremenda idiotez por "feminizar" el lenguaje castellano es una arma de doble filo, y como no se empiece a tomar "en serio" el tema de la igualdad y se siga con estas gilipolleces políticas lo único que se va a conseguir es que se acabe el movimiento feminismo consiguiendo lo que quieren, y se empiece un movimiento machista, cuando este movimiento consiga lo que quiere volverá el movimiento feminista y así hasta el fin de los tiempos....

Un saludo a todos los seres humanos de este planeta nuestro...OOPS, perdonen señoras feministas, rectifico, Una saluda a todas las personas de esta semiesfera nuestra en la que vivimos....en la que vivimos nosotras las personas.... así mejor  (no se ofendan, pero todo este tema de cambiar el lenguaje me parece patético, estoy a favor de la igualdad, en contra del racismo, clasismo y en contra de toda clase de discriminación, ya sea a las minorías o a las mayorías, la discriminación no está bien, da igual la clase de la discriminación de la que se trate, debe de ser eliminada de nuestra sociedad)

PD: Me he dado cuenta de que hay muchas palabras que generalizan y son femeninas, pero por algún motivo extraño, pasan totalmente inadvertidas y no se le busca su opción en masculino, no me refiero a "personas" o las típicas, si no a otras como "minorías", "mayorías", "clase o clases", "sociedad" etc, son palabras femeninas que generalizan, y nunca se debate si se debe cambiar por otras que sean masculinas.


----------



## Jonno

Hola PepitoGerillo, bienvenido a WordReference 

Hay un error fundamental en tu razonamiento: confundes el género de las palabras con el sexo de quienes representan.

Se dice "personas" porque representa tanto a hombres como mujeres sin ninguna duda (decir "hombres" puede ser ambiguo, incluso sin verlo desde una perspectiva machista/hembrista, porque puede definir tanto a las personas de sexo masculino como a todas), no porque sea de género femenino

Ni desde el feminismo más radical (si tiene dos dedos de frente) se diría que "profesorado", "alumnado", etc. son palabras inadecuadas por su género, y sin embargo tú haces justo eso pero en el otro sentido.


----------



## Aviador

El siguiente es un anuncio que el Gobierno de Chile publicó hace varios meses para dar a conocer un programa social de veraneo. Se valieron de los populares personajes del programa humorístico _31 minutos_: Verano para todos y todas.
Por lo menos hay quienes se lo toman con humor y se ríen de sí mismos... y de sí mismas.


----------

